# Considering Raising Sheep for Meat



## Connorrm (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey Group!

Considering taking the plunge into raising a few lambs for meat, and I have to be honest...I don't even know where to start. Anyone have any extremely newbie pointers?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jul 31, 2011)

Connorrm said:
			
		

> Hey Group!
> 
> Considering taking the plunge into raising a few lambs for meat, and I have to be honest...I don't even know where to start. Anyone have any extremely newbie pointers?


I feel like the "Newbie" Welcome Wagon.  Hope I'm not stepping on any toes!   This is a GREAT site to learn about livestock.  My suggestion is to take a troll through the archives.  I did for Rabbits  Plenty of valuable information for newbies starting out with any livestock.   Very informative group who have started and have made a success of it and are very sharing on helping those who are interested in starting.  

Wish you luck!


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 31, 2011)

Connorrm said:
			
		

> Hey Group!
> 
> Considering taking the plunge into raising a few lambs for meat, and I have to be honest...I don't even know where to start. Anyone have any extremely newbie pointers?


Yes!  Research, plan, build, study your local market, look for breeds that do well in your climate, decide if you want to bother with shearing or not and plan accordingly.  Decide how you will handle health issues, preventative and maintenance, as well as acute care.  Research your local vet and find if he does farm calls, if he is experienced in sheep, if he is expensive.  

Have a source of feeds/hay/supplements, have your shelters and fences built, have your equipment for dosing, trimming, shearing, have a way to transport to and from market and vet, have areas of containment and head gates sized for sheep, have an idea of what kind of animal husbandry you will practice, have a place totally separate in which to house/fence in rams.

Find a reputable farm that sells the breeds you want and develop a relationship with him/her.  This will stand you in good stead if you don't wish to purchase and keep a ram for breeding and wish to rent or borrow one, want to purchase ram lambs for breeding purposes, need to sell any lambs and would like to include them in his market bunch. 

All that needs to be accomplished and in place before one hoof hits your land!    Good luck!  I hope you find info on this forum that helps you in your endeavor.  Look into the website Sheep 101 to find worlds of info that may get you started.


----------



## jenn (Aug 1, 2011)

if you are going to raise them to eat dont buy the pelt feed that the feed store sell it will give the meat a strong flavor we feed straight shell corn and hay to our sheep and give them mineral supplement for sheep with NO COPPER !!! COPPER IS BAD  
 don't keep them locked in a small  area with no ventilation they DON'T need to be kept inside . lambs should have feed and clean water all the time
if you are just buying lambs to raise for meat you wont need a lot you can butch in a few months we have a 7month old that is 130 pounds going to fair next week


----------

